
How to Visualize Your Recurrent Neural Network with Attention in Keras - od0
https://medium.com/datalogue/attention-in-keras-1892773a4f22
======
od0
I've been in awe of Zaf's ability every day to produce both excellent code and
fantastic, intuitive documentation. This is the first in a series of blog
posts this summer covering some of our areas of research at Datalogue.
Feedback is appreciated! (as are pull requests on the provided code)

